# Brakes and Rain



## lovin it (Jul 2, 2009)

Everytime it rains and I apply my brakes the driver side like hops or vibrates sort of feels like I have a flat. It only does it when it rains. Is this normal? Is this the ABS kicking in? I just had my tires rotated and they said the brakes look fine. Does anyone else have this issue. It an 05 auto.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Could be # of things. Bad alignment, not balanced tire, bad rotor, not torqued logs, suspension issues....


----------



## lovin it (Jul 2, 2009)

even with it only happening in the rain? So I'm guessing its not the ABS? I just had my tires rotated and balanced and it still does it and they didnt see anything wrong with the brakes....maybe I need to take it somewhere else and I guess take it when it rains!!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If it is only in the rain it could be a lose of trackion and the ABS kicking in. How hard are you are you hitting the brakes to set it off? What kinda tires? Decent tread left? Stock rotors/pads? 

I think our guages will tell you when the ABS kicks on with a light or message. I'll test it on my way home. We have a backroad that I can easlily go 100+ and then slam the brakes. I'll let you know if I get any message or lights when it kicks in.

I did ear stories about the A4s when hitting the brakes really hard the 3-1 shift can kick them lose(rears though) but that was mostly with factory 18s cause the summer onlys sucked.


----------



## lovin it (Jul 2, 2009)

Tires are fairly new maybe couple months old they are General UHP ....I think thats what there called. Stock pads and rotors (I guess) I'm the second owner. It had 15k on it when I purchased it and now it has 21k. It's like maybe a pad is getting wet in spots and when I brake it hits those wet spots?? I'm not braking hard at all just enough to slow down a lil before I come to a stop and thats why I don't brake hard when it rains because I know my brakes are going to do that.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I've got a similar issue. It started more when it was wet out, but it's now happening sometimes when it's dry. I was told my tie rod ends need to be replaced... getting that done next weekend.


----------



## Razz2o4 (Dec 5, 2006)

I have the same issue in my 06 but only noticed when it rains and when im going down a hill. i balance my tires every 6k and keep up on all the maintenance. I was thinking about a abs delete but dunno if that is such a good idea. Maybe someone will be able to find a solution to this i hope. Im doing a Energy suspension master bushing kit this spring when i get it out of storage. We shall see if this helps.


----------



## MTUGTO (Jan 22, 2010)

I have Hawk ceramics and when they are wet after a few miles of no brakes, they take a bit of modulation to start working, on stock, warped rotors. Maybe its just pad knockback though, not sure. Do you have stock Radius Rod bushings?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You guys drive you GTOs in the rain????


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

HP11 said:


> You guys drive you GTOs in the rain????


Rain is nothing. Mine get snow and salt too! GTO is my bad weather vehicle, good weather is the bike


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

the only water mine sees is when it's getting washed! I won't even eat in it!


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

My cars have almost ALL had this problem.... Not unique to the GTO.

When the rotor's wet, and you lightly step on the brake, the pad keeps floating on the wet disc. Push harder and it will sound worse until the water film breaks down or boils off... but then it will stop the 'vibration'.

Maybe it's related to the rotor/pad geometry or something... But I doubt it's related to balance, tie rods, or anything mechanical. My GTO (and other cars) have done it since new.

BOB


----------

